# Bugs and critters



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

These showed up a week after sawing:thumbdown: 













This is tulip poplar that's been laying on 4x4's off ground for 3 months prior to sawing in this excessive heat:blink::blink::furious:. The bark was drying up and peeling. Doesn't appear to be PPB's or at least I've never seen them leave tunnels, just piles:laughing::no:. Was planning on AD'g prior to kilning. All my wood is for building old looking rustic pieces which holes are acceptable BUT I DON'T NEED a bug problem.

Need long term advice... is this going to cause future problems with other lumber??? or storage...or sawmill shed???

Thanks in advance and have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Follow the hole & see what's in there. I'd be a lil worried. Might wanna think of spraying some of the other lumber with bug spray or something. At minimum, keep a close eye on progression to see if it spreads.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Tennessee Tim said:


> These showed up a week after sawing:thumbdown:
> View attachment 28566
> View attachment 28565
> 
> ...


Look's like fungus?? is their holes?? if so than not fungus . Fungus growe's in green wood at the right moister content. If that is the problum than you will have to kill the fungus if that is what it is ??


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Some critters will bore holes into the timber,the fungas then grows on the walls of the said holes,which in turn is eaten by the critters....the fungas continues growing until the moisture content within the timber drops below 40%....when this happens the critters then vanish as they lose their food source!!:yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

Best I can tell it's fungi..... No holes associated with tunnels....and drying on the outside and seeming to quit/not replenish.

Thanks for all your info,
Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------

